# Anyone use CC Ice On Ice? Grooming question also



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else uses Chris Christensen Ice on Ice conditioner on their dogs? If you do is this a spray thats fine for daily brushings? I just don't want anything that could damage her coat. When I ordered my brushes they up-sold me a bottle of this. 

I was reading that you never want to brush a dry coat...do i just mist with water and then comb out?

The brushes I purchased are the wooden pin brush, the 16mm t-brush and a fine comb. I use the pin brush and comb daily. The t-brush i try to use weekly. None of these brushes will damage the coat right? Could I use the t-brush more...it does work great. 

Thanks so much for any advise you can give me. I really don't know much about grooming.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I got a sample of it when I bought my Kool Dry. I use it on his mane and tail when I'm drying him to make brushing easier and less damaging. I wouldn't see a problem using it each time you brush. Since it's just a light mist, you use so little product each time. I wouldn't worry about it. 

You can also use the T brush as needed. It won't damage the coat.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It has silicones in it (a modern smaller molecule--anything with an "-econe" suffix in the name is a silicone derivative) so I would not be using it as a day-to-day grooming spray--silicones coats the hair shaft, and eventually dry it out and make it brittle. I only use these sprays when I need to protect the coat in a working situation, or to get burrs out, of smooth something out for a show, and then rinse them out when we are done.

A much cheaper alternative, is to just put a 1/2-1 teaspoon (depending on bottle size)of your regular conditioner into a spray bottle and then fill it with water. That will protect the coat while you are brushing, but is not so heavy that it will gum up the hair.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> A much cheaper alternative, is to just put a 1/2-1 teaspoon (depending on bottle size)of your regular conditioner into a spray bottle and then fill it with water. That will protect the coat while you are brushing, but is not so heavy that it will gum up the hair.


This is what I do with my guys.... though I use conditioner from those Loreal hair coloring kits. One tube lasts forever if you're just squishing a little into the spray bottle.

You have to shake the spray bottle every time you use it, but this usually lasts a long while, even though I brush my guys every night. 

I have no idea what breakage looks like in a dog coat, but I like how they smell afterwards. It's like a bath in a bottle thing. 

I use the same on my horse's tail and mane, fwiw.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome I will steal some of my wifes conditioner and put a little bit in my spray bottle. I was thinking that the Ice on ice had silicone in it because I accidentally got a bit of overspray on my hardwood floor...it was soooo slippery


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That'll do it! I know some show people swar by Pantene! They do not buy specialty dog shampoos or conditioners.


----------

